# Oris Pro Diver Chronograph



## heresiarh

Who has the new Oris Pro Diver chronograph 51mm? I'd like to see some wrist shots before I pull the trigger. 

Thx!


----------



## Blackrover

It has just been release and most dealers don't have them yet. See this site for some dirty pics http://www.friendsoforis.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34672


----------



## heresiarh

Thank you. That watch is one big beast, but beautiful.


----------



## link2derek

HUGE is right! You need at least an 8" wrist to pull this off (pic courtesy of staplejj33 at Holstein, Feb. 2009):










. . . actually, maybe 9"!

_*D*_


----------



## heresiarh

I don't care if I have to drag that piece on my back .. I'm loving it and most probably getting it.


----------



## link2derek

If it sings to you, then _*go for it*_!

And post some pics after you get it too. . . .

_*D*_


----------



## socalbreeze

I love Oris, but this new piece has gone flavor flav...I cant rock that...


----------



## cnmark

link2derek said:


> HUGE is right! You need at least an 8" wrist to pull this off (pic courtesy of staplejj33 at Holstein, Feb. 2009):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . actually, maybe 9"!
> 
> _*D*_


That would be a nice desk clock - does it come with a desk stand? :-d


----------



## heresiarh

I think its strictly a tool piece .. and I won't be surprised if its discontinued in a couple of years.


----------



## publandlord

cnmark said:


> That would be a nice desk clock - does it come with a desk stand? :-d


No no, it's designed to be worn - on the back of your hand, rather than the wrist, as you can see. You can also use it to defend yourself in nightclubs and such


----------



## Rakurai

link2derek said:


> HUGE is right! You need at least an 8" wrist to pull this off (...) . . . actually, maybe 9"!


Well, here's a shot of the watch on a 7" wrist ... quite wearable IMHO:


(Photo courtesy of Rob Ayala / Friends of ORIS)


----------



## link2derek

Rakurai said:


> Well, here's a shot of the watch on a 7" wrist ... quite wearable IMHO:
> 
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Rob Ayala / Friends of ORIS)


_WOW_, Rakurai, that looks _*great*_! I have heard that it is more "wearable" than the size suggests, but I was somewhat skeptical. I'm so happy to see that my skepticism was misplaced, because I really like the design. I have 7.5" wrists, so it will work for me too -- it just moved up to the top of my short short list!

Thanks for posting the pic, mate!

_*D*_


----------



## AIKO

Great looking watch but unless youy have >8 inch wrist, a total clown watch.


----------



## handwound

Great looking watch, but way too big for me. I have a 7.5" wrist and I have a tough time wearing a 47mm without thinking it looks too big for me.


----------



## Satansfist

handwound said:


> Great looking watch, but way too big for me. I have a 7.5" wrist and I have a tough time wearing a 47mm without thinking it looks too big for me.


The picture above of Rob shows it looks fine on a 7 inch wrist... 7 1/2 would look even better?:think:


----------



## handwound

I don't trust pics, Satanfist. I've worn lots of different styles of 47mm cases, including Oris divers, and they were borderline too big for my tastes on my wrist. No way the 51mm would fly on my wrist in real life. I'm certain of it.


----------



## YOHOHO

I'm looking forward to seeing this one in person. Hopefully many purchase and find it too big so I can pick up a deal..haha


----------



## AIKO

handwound said:


> I don't trust pics, Satanfist. I've worn lots of different styles of 47mm cases, including Oris divers, and they were borderline too big for my tastes on my wrist. No way the 51mm would fly on my wrist in real life. I'm certain of it.


Agreed. It hurt to part with my Small Seconds diver. I bought it without trying it on/seeing it in person. My wrist is 7.35 inches. It was just too big for me. Loved everything about it though. If it were 44 or 42 mm-perfection.


----------



## Satansfist

handwound said:


> I don't trust pics, Satanfist. I've worn lots of different styles of 47mm cases, including Oris divers, and they were borderline too big for my tastes on my wrist. No way the 51mm would fly on my wrist in real life. I'm certain of it.


True enough, there'd be more than a few who have been bitten that way! Fall in lust with a watch on the Internet only to find it doesn't suit them when it arrives in the post.


----------



## handwound

It *is* a hansome watch, though!


----------



## trapmonkey

try it on in person, i like mine and my bro in law has a smaller wrist than i do and he likes it alot too..... we liked them so much that we bought them together 

see my comparison pics on y pro diver chrono review thread in this forum


----------

